# Quick question - insulating heat mats



## Justtds (Aug 12, 2008)

Looking to insulate heatmats for my rubs but cant get hold of polystirene. Would a couple of layers of thick cardboard work well too? Thought about waterproofing that so its more higienic.

thanks


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

im sorry would like to help but im not 100% on what you mean


----------



## Justtds (Aug 12, 2008)

I bought some rubs which will sit on top of a wooden unit. I want to insulate my heatmats on one side so the heat transfers correctly to underneath the rubs. Most peopl euse polystyrene but i cant find any so i want to know if i can use cardboard and get the same effect?


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

ahh i see what you mean now is it a solid wooden unit you putting them on or slatted if solid it shouldnt matter.
if you put cardboard underneath the heatmats it may heat the cardboard as well.
if its a solid wood surface i wouldnt bother you shouldnt lose much heat.
but if you want to protect the wood then cardboard could be used. 
im sure you will but make sure the mats have a mat stat connected.
i may have been no help at all to be honest
sorry if that turns out to be the case :blush:


----------



## Justtds (Aug 12, 2008)

Its not real wood, its laminate wood. Not really bothered if it marks the unit as its only cheap stuff anyway. Was just thinking about making sure the heat doesnt get lost into the wood insteaf of into rubs.

Mats are on a stat already as im using them in existing setups.


----------



## soulshaker73 (Jan 13, 2011)

I use strips of neoprene (thin foam type stuff wetsuits are made from), which are cut from cheap camping mats (got mine from a pound shop so probably he cheapest solution and a good size to work with). I've found they allow almost no heat to escape into the wood, are unlikely to burn or melt, and are not easily damaged. Polystyrene tends to scuff up and give off messy little polystyrene balls, which you won't get with neoprene.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

At any DIY store you can get the thin insulating reflective sheet that goes behind radiators.


----------

